# pensam no como fariam



## cometin_1385

¡Buenas tardes! quiero que me ayuden por favor con esta frase no le encuentro mucho sentido, es de un plan de estudios y es un pequeño resmen de las materias , sin embrago no puedo darle el sentido necesario es esta frase:
PENSAM NO COMO FARIAM; NÃO LEVAM EM CONSIDERAÇAO OS CONHECIMENTO DO OPONENTE E SUA FORMA DE PENSAR.

muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## will.espmx

cometin_1385 said:


> ¡Buenas tardes! quiero que me ayuden por favor con esta frase no le encuentro mucho sentido, es de un plan de estudios y es un pequeño resmen de las materias , sin embrago no puedo darle el sentido necesario es esta frase:
> PENSAM NO COMO FARIAM; NÃO LEVAM EM CONSIDERAÇAO OS CONHECIMENTO DO OPONENTE E SUA FORMA DE PENSAR.
> 
> *Piensan en cómo lo harían; no llevan en consideración los conocimientos del oponente y su forma de pensar.*
> 
> muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## dexterciyo

"No *toman* en consideración los conocimientos del oponente ni su forma de pensar"


----------



## will.espmx

dexterciyo said:


> "No *toman* en consideración los conocimientos del oponente ni su forma de pensar"



Pero es correcto *"llevar en consideración"*¿no? ¿No puedo usar _y_ en lugar de _ni_?


----------



## gvergara

will.espmx said:


> Pero es correcto *"llevar en consideración"*¿no? ¿No puedo usar _y_ en lugar de _ni_?


Nunca lo he oído, me atrevería a decir que es incorrecto. Emplea "_tomar/ tener en consideración_"


----------



## cometin_1385

muchas gracias a todos, lo puse algo mas literal: _"no tienen consideracion de los conocimientos del oponente ni de su forma de pensar"_, me parece mas apto para este texto, muchas gracias a todos nuevamente
saludos y exitos


----------



## will.espmx

gvergara said:


> Nunca lo he oído, me atrevería a decir que es incorrecto. Emplea "_tomar/ tener en consideración_"



Hice una búsqueda en google y aparecieron varios resultados para "llevar en consideración". A lo mejor en su país no se use mucho.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

will.espmx said:


> Hice una búsqueda en google y aparecieron varios resultados para "llevar en consideración". A lo mejor en su país no se use mucho.


Isso é portunhol. En espanhol "se toma en consideración".


----------



## will.espmx

WhoSoyEu said:


> Isso é portunhol. En espanhol "se toma en consideración".




Estranho porque o *llevar en consideración* eu encontrei neste site mexicano e neste documento argentino. Será que o portunhol atinge até aos nativos?
Não podemos ser tão taxativos. 
 "Llevar en consideración" se parecer com "levar em consideração" não significa que é portunhol.


----------



## Istriano

Mas o ''Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina'' só registra _tomar en consideración._
http://www.clarin.com/diccionario


----------



## will.espmx

Istriano said:


> Mas o ''Diccionario integral del español de la Argentina'' só registra _tomar en consideración._
> http://www.clarin.com/diccionario




Conversando agora com uma amiga mexicana ela me disse o seguinte:
-llevar en consideración: se usa para coisas 
-tomar en consideración: se usa para pessoas


----------



## dexterciyo

E o "Diccionario del español de México" só registra _tomar/tener en consideración_.
http://dem.colmex.mx/moduls/Default.aspx?id=8

Mas se você quiser usar "llevar", olha, fique à vontade


----------



## will.espmx

dexterciyo said:


> E o "Diccionario del español de México" só registra _tomar/tener en consideración_.
> http://dem.colmex.mx/moduls/Default.aspx?id=8
> 
> Mas se você quiser usar "llevar", olha, fique à vontade



Olha, eu não estou querendo saber mais que vocês nativos. Mas é que a gente que tem o português como língua nativa se confunde com algumas coisas com relação ao espanhol, e acho que ao contrário também ocorre. Por isso eu gosto de perguntar e comentar até chegar a uma conclusão definitiva. Desculpe se pareci querer saber mais! 

Uma pessoa diz que é portunhol, aí eu procuro no google e acho a expressão em sites de países hispanofónos, isso confunde a gente.

Vou usar _tomar en consideración/tener en consideración_. Eu não gosto de produzir orações agramaticais ou estranhas para nativos...uma língua representa uma cultura e deve ser respeitada.


----------



## dexterciyo

Tudo bem, will.espmx. Os usuários de uma língua também nos enganamos e empregamos construções inadequadas, contagiados por outros idiomas. Não estranhe se ver.

Saudações amigas.


----------



## gvergara

Olha, que sempre se tem de ter cuidado com as fontes. Quando se trata de expressões muito informais, normalmente os saites que as contém são blogs ou fóruns juvenis. Llevar en consideración jamais será escutada no Chile.


----------



## will.espmx

dexterciyo said:


> Tudo bem, will.espmx. Os usuários de uma língua também nos enganamos se enganam e empregamos empregam construções inadequadas, contagiados por outros idiomas. Não estranhe se ver.
> 
> Saudações amigas.



Obrigado por entender-me.

P.S.: Só pra você ver como são as coisas, eu disse que a gente se confunde._ Os usuários de uma língua se enganam e empregam_ porque o verbo tem que concordar com o sujeito. No espanhol você diz "Los españoles hablamos español", na qual você se inclui; em português você não pode dizer "Os espanhóis falamos" porque foge à norma culta.


----------



## will.espmx

gvergara said:


> Olha, que sempre se tem de ter *Deve-se ter/Devemos ter* cuidado com as fontes. Quando se trata de expressões muito informais, normalmente os saites *sites* que as contém são blogs ou fóruns juvenis. Llevar en consideración jamais será escutada no Chile.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

will.espmx said:


> Olha, eu não estou querendo saber mais que vocês nativos. Mas é que a gente que tem o português como língua nativa se confunde com algumas coisas com relação ao espanhol, e acho que ao contrário também ocorre. Por isso eu gosto de perguntar e comentar até chegar a uma conclusão definitiva. Desculpe se pareci querer saber mais!
> 
> Uma pessoa diz que é portunhol, aí eu procuro no google e acho a expressão em sites de países hispanofónos, isso confunde a gente.
> 
> Vou usar _tomar en consideración/tener en consideración_. Eu não gosto de produzir orações agramaticais ou estranhas para nativos...uma língua representa uma cultura e deve ser respeitada.


Eu fiz a pesquisa no Google. Há realmente algumas citações a "llevar en consideración" em países hispanos, mas a enorme maioria são textos em espanhol em sites "br".


----------

